# Free Flyte Arrow Rest with blade or plunger?



## fingershooters (Feb 17, 2005)

Whats better when using a Cavalier Free Flyte Arrow Rest with blade or plunger?


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't think that one is better than the other, it's more of a preference. 
I prefer the plunger.

Happy Trails
Keith


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I really like having a plunger to tune. That said, the blade setup works just super for me almost all the time and in fact use I have a few bows currently setup that way. I have a tendency to use the blade for thicker arrows and a plunger for skinny arrows due to clearance issues. My current favorite setup is the Cavalier Champion II stick-on rest and a regular master plunger.


----------



## Clang! (Sep 29, 2007)

The plunger can be tuned for better arrow flight, but the blade is more reliable. I've been shooting the blade for 14 years and never had a failure, but I have to compensate horizontally since it's not quite stiff enough (walks right at distance).


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Don't remember ever having a Cavalier plunger fail on me in the 30 odd years I have shot them!


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

The only thing that will cause trouble with a plunger is using it in the wet and not cleaning and lubing after.


----------

